# [SOLVED]ODIO LE SCHEDE VIDEO:atix200 su portatile HPdv5135eu

## RollsAppleTree

Salve raga, scusate il titolo... MA quando ci vuole ci vuole !!!

Allora... Partiamo a raccontare questa storia...

Avevo un PC desktop, e mi decisi ad installare Gentoo. nessun Problema. In questo PC c'era una TNT2, allora:

* vado ad installare quelli che allora erano chiamati "nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx" ... La mia scheda era supportata ma niente funzionava, mi freezava all'avvio.

* escono gli "nvidia-legacy". Mi Dico: da tutte le parti leggo che per la mia scheda ci vogliono i driver legacy, adesso sono in portage..OTTIMO !!!

Ma li installo e ... idem come sopra.

*Ho comprato il portatile, purtroppo per le mie finanze mi sono potuto permettere solo uno con una scheda ATI X200 con 128mb di memoria. Ho messo i driver "ati-driver-8.23.7" e ... meraviglia delle meraviglie : FUNZIONAVA L'ACCELERAZIONE !!! Allora mi sono detto: perchè nn provare con driver più recenti e più performanti ??? Ma con le altre versioni nn andava più... <<Va beh>>, pensai, <<Vuol dire che mi terrò questi vita natural durante, aspettando che escano driver più nuovi che funzionino con la mia scheda>>.

Adesso arriva il dramma... Un giorno aggiorno il portage e vedo che è diventata stabile una versione più recente dei driver che usavo. Allora mi son detto <<Proviamoli!!! se sono stabili, andranno bene!!!>>. Maschero ciò che c'era da masherare, installo e "SORPRESA" nn funziona nulla. <<Poco male>><<reinstallo i vecchi>>... MA NN SONO PIù IN PORTAGE !!! quindi --> FREGATO !!! Mai la dimenticanza di un quickpkg fu tanto amara !!!

Ora scuate lo sfogo, ... POTETE AIUTARMI ??? Sapete se ci sono incompatibilità tra kernel particolari e il driver? qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare l'accelerazione con i driver attualmente in portage???

Il mio portatile è un DV5135EU

uname -a:

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # uname -a

Linux Mazinga 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 18 20:35:46 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32 GNU/Linux
```

il mio lspci:

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Contro ller ATI

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTra nsport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Con troller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscella neous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5 955 (PCIE)

06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802. 11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Co ntroller

06:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia  Controller

06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI741 1, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 C+ (rev 10)

```

emerge --info:

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Fri, 22 Sep 2006 08:00:08 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/stuart-desktop /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi-testing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac aalib acpi aim aimextras alsa apache2 applet arts asf audiofile automount avi bash-completion beagle berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bonobo branding bzip2 cairo cardbus cdb cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm clamav clamd cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb dlloader dmi dmix dri dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds elibc_glibc emul-linux-x86 encode esd evolution examples exif extramodules fam fat fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glade glitz gnome gnome-print gnomecanvas gnomedb gphoto2 gpm graphicsmagick graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gzip hal hddtemp howl html http id3 ieee1394 imagemagick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics insecure-savers ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog it jabber java john jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux lame latex latin1 lcd lcms ldap libcaca libclamav libg++ libnotify libsamplerate libwww linguas_it live lm_sensors logrotate logwatch mad mikmod mmap mmkeys mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn msnextras musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv nautilus ncurses net nfs nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh oss pam password pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pnp pop ppds pppd print python quicktime rar readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs samba sdl sensord session sndfile spamassassin spell spl ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syslog tagwriting tcl tcltk tcpd tga theora tiff tk tools totem truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip userland_GNU vdr video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vnc vncviewer vorbis webservices widescreen wireshark wma wmf wxgtk1 wxwindows xml xmms xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

eix ati-driver:

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # eix ati-driver

* x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

     Available versions:  8.27.10 ~8.28.8

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers extra application

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.27.10-r1 ~8.28.8

     Installed:           8.27.10-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

Found 2 matches.

```

a limite, se no riuscissimo a trovare nessuna soluzione: Nessuno di voi ha il pacchetto di installazione dei driver che mi funzionavano??? Io ce l'ho nei distfiles, ma quando provo ad installare mi dice che la versione di Xorg che ho

```
* x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r7 ~1.1.0-r1 ~1.1.1 ~1.1.1-r1

     Installed:           1.0.2-r7

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  [M]6.8.2-r8 [M]6.9.0-r3 7.0-r1 ~7.1

     Installed:           7.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)
```

nn è supportata perchè supporta fino alla 6.9... forse l'ebuild la patchava, ma nn ho trovato come ...

Perdonate di nuovo la mia penosa cronostoria, ma dovevo sfogarmi!!!! E con chi se non con un gruppo di amici che SANNO cosa significa un'esperienza del genere?!?!?!

Grazie a tutti anticipatamente.

----------

## Onip

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/

Qui trovi tutti gli ebuild vecchi e rimossi da portage.

Per le incompatibilità tra ati e kernel non so niente, io ho nvidia

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Onip wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/
> 
> Qui trovi tutti gli ebuild vecchi e rimossi da portage.
> 
> Per le incompatibilità tra ati e kernel non so niente, io ho nvidia

 

nn riesco a trovarli gli ebuild !!!

Ci sono solo quelli per x86 ( e io ho amd64), e soprattutto sono quelli attuali !!!

HELP   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

guarda. a e me è successa una cosa simile. io ho una x300 della ATI

ho installato gli atidriver + recenti che non sono mascherati.

bene.... rispetto a prima ildirect rendering va + lento! e di tanto anche!

glxgears prima di diceva 3000fps ora 150fps....

eccheccacchio mi sono fregato!!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> guarda. a e me è successa una cosa simile. io ho una x300 della ATI
> 
> ho installato gli atidriver + recenti che non sono mascherati.
> 
> bene.... rispetto a prima ildirect rendering va + lento! e di tanto anche!
> ...

 

controlla che stia andando con l'opengl della ATI e nn con quella dello xorg .... 

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

Invece per quanto riguarda me... nessuna idea ???

----------

## RollsAppleTree

RISOLTO 

ho risolto:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Prima di tutto:

EMERGETE LA VERSIONE ATTUALMENTE STABILE (8.27.10-r1)

e nn toglietela, se no non funziona ...

poi mascherate le versioni successive, se non volete che con un upgrade del world si ritorni punto e accapo:

```
 echo ">x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

qui ho trovato l'ebuild vecchio http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild?hideattic=0&view=markup

(mi cospargo la fronte di cenere nei confronti di Onip...)

ho, quindi, creato il file "ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild"

ho modificato il make.conf inserendo la linea riguardante l'overlay:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

ho creato all'interno di questa cartella le sottocartelle:

/usr/local/portage

              X11-drivers

                          ati-drivers

```
cd /usr/local/portage

mkdir X11-drivers

cd X11-drivers

mkdir ati-drivers

cd ati-drivers
```

Ho copiato l'ebuild appena creato nella cartella ati-drivers:

```
cp  ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

poi bisogna fare:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild digest
```

a questo punto, spostiamoci nella directory files e 

```
wget http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-drivers-8.22.5-intermodule.patch

wget http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-drivers-8.23.7-noiommu.patch

wget http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-drivers-8.23.7-gcc41.patch

wget http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/09ati

```

e poi 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild unpack

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild qmerge

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild clean
```

ciliegina sulla torta:

```
 eselect opengl set  ati
```

ecco la prova:

```
rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ glxgears

7990 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1597.823 FPS

```

----------

## bandreabis

Perchè cavolo lo hanno tolto?  :Mad: 

E' possibile chiedere di rimetterlo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Va postata una richiesta in bugs?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

secondo me hanno fatto una CAXXATA a toglierlo ... se funziona perchè eliminarlo dal portage ???

in quelli nuovi nn ci sono nuove feature ... sempre driver sono ...

perciò avrebbero fatto bene a mantenerli

----------

## Sparker

Solo per elencare alcuni motivi che obbligheranno all'upgrade, quella versione non funziona con xorg-7.1 e con il kernel 2.6.18

----------

## RollsAppleTree

ma le versioni superiori nn funzionano con la x200 ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Solo per elencare alcuni motivi che obbligheranno all'upgrade, quella versione non funziona con xorg-7.1 e con il kernel 2.6.18

 

Preferisco avere la scheda video funzionante.. e se devo pagare con un kernel non all'ultimo grido me ne farò una ragione.

----------

